# Keeping my first batch of guppy fry alive, how long keep them in the hatchery?



## vfbsilva

Folks I`ve 5 guppy fry in a breeder box Ive "fished" them from the main tank with a coke bottle  At the momment I`m keeping them in one of those:
Resun Fish Hatchery

How long can I keep them as this? Should I move them soon to a bigger box? If so when? I`m thinking about doing a box as this dude:
http://cdn.aquariumadvice.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=66558&d=1324520796

Look the white boxes. What do you think? I`ve read if I keep the fry in the hatchery they can`t fully develop.


----------



## coralbandit

What else is in the main tank besides guppies?The fry will not grow as well in box(of any kind) compared to a aquarium over 5g.


----------



## vfbsilva

coralbandit said:


> What else is in the main tank besides guppies?The fry will not grow as well in box(of any kind) compared to a aquarium over 5g.


Only guppies. I can move them to a 10 liter aquarium. Should I? they are still too small to live on the main tank.


----------



## coralbandit

If placed in any aquarum under 5 gallons(20L) IMO you would need to change 100% everyday or at least every other.If the adults are well fed ,with some cover(plants ;fake or real)the fry could /should be able to live with the adults within 1 week.I sort my fry from adults(swordtails) in 2 tanks ,but I also don't sort them out of two tanks.The ones I sort actually get placed with other swords of various age and size.Some over 2 months old with a considerable size difference.
2 1/2 g(10L) is not much bigger than the box they're in.In the box they get the benefit of more water volume(the tank it's in) but lack space.I would turn them loose in main tank when they are one week old.
What size is main tank?


----------



## rtmaston

hello I had 2 guppys give birth a day a part.i had one in a breeding cage and the other in a net cage.after a couple weeks I moved both to a 2 gallon I had just laying around and thay were in there for 3 months till thay grew some and did very well.i now put them back in the big tank and I think a couple did get ate but out of about 50 not bad.im now planning on keeping a few a give the rest away.i feed them first bites food and am planning on using it to feed all my frys in the future.good luck with the guppys.i thank what you bought will last a little while a month or so


----------



## vfbsilva

Maybe I could keep them in the hatchery for a while and then in a week or 2 move them to a guetto box like the guy did in the pictures ive posted so I benefit from the water from the main tank and the space of a box bigger than the breeder what do you think?


----------



## rtmaston

I think a few week would be fine.


----------



## coralbandit

The larger the space and volume of water the better.I'd like to add that my well fed comment has never had this point added to it;Breeding fish should(is) no different than breeding any other animal(let's say dogs).The parents,especially mom need to be fed better and more than when not breeding.Unlike dogs livebeares don't nurse so they don't require baby food of higher protien and such,but also unlike dogs(with responsible dog breeders) the fish will breed again,and again ,and again.Feeding 2 times a day as usaull only what can be eaten in 2-3 minutes completely will most times resolve the parents eating the fry problem.Treats like bloodworms and mysis or brine shrimp(frozen)will be much more appealing than the fry.Floating plants also provide great cover for fry.A small sponge over inlets of hobs keep fry from being sucked up.My main breeding tank,a 40gallon breeder has 3 sponges,driven by air and a aquaclear 110 with sponge on intake.No fry ever get sucked up by filter.I also have a hydor power head(250 gallons per hour) in the tank.I know the fry seem very delicate and they are,but they're tougher than most think,and you'll lose more to poor quality water(in cages and such) than in the main tank IMO.


----------



## tbub1221

I say leave them where they are for a few days , if you can get something up and running that would be ideal , the breeder/death boxes will eventuall stress and kil those babys , the more room they have to grow up in the faster thel grow , i feed my fri first bites , i feed the babys (swordtails and endler fry) 2x a day using a little scoop i made from a plant weight , this stuff is so easy to ever do it with (CAUTION , a little goes a very long way ) with 5 fry idk how best to say just a smidgen !! the adults will eat there young occasionally but if fed enough may or may not . ideally if you can separate them do so .
congrats on the new hatched babys , i know how exciting it is , i fished my first very first few fry out of my community as well. raising them is a slow slow slow going process , 3 months before they are juvy adult and start seeing nice colors ..... I know its slow , but its so worth it and rewarding in the end , they go from 2 moving black eye dots to something magnificent and beautiful . Good luck and enjoy. *w3


----------



## KMoss

After a week, they'll be ready to go in the main tank if you have plenty of plant cover. I followed CB's advice on that with my first sword fry and they did great! I fed them first bites for the first several weeks, then I just fed them crushed flakes along with the adults. The breeder box seems only appropriate for the first week or so. When they're in a big tank they can "stretch their legs" and really swim around. Now my adults pretty much ignore the fry. Best of luck - the fry are so fun to watch grow up - they morph into such beauties - enjoy!


----------



## vfbsilva

KMoss said:


> After a week, they'll be ready to go in the main tank if you have plenty of plant cover. I followed CB's advice on that with my first sword fry and they did great! I fed them first bites for the first several weeks, then I just fed them crushed flakes along with the adults. The breeder box seems only appropriate for the first week or so. When they're in a big tank they can "stretch their legs" and really swim around. Now my adults pretty much ignore the fry. Best of luck - the fry are so fun to watch grow up - they morph into such beauties - enjoy!


After a week I still assume they are too small. What do you think of the guetto boxes I`ve posted? I can assemble one of them at home and they are bigger than the small hatchery. I see the boxes as a mid solution between the hatchery and setting them free.


----------



## ArtyG

I breed mine to be feeders for angelfish and other Cichlids. I use several one gallon aquariums as both birthing suites and grow out tanks. I give them 
3 weeks to put a little size on them. After 3 weeks they should be able to survive in a well planted guppy tank. They grow fast on Ken's Tropical Flakes ground fine between my thumb and forefinger. That's all there is to it . Look for these little all plastic one or two gallon tanks at Walmart or Craig's list where you should be able to find them for $10 or so. Also, have fun!


----------



## vfbsilva

ArtyG said:


> I breed mine to be feeders for angelfish and other Cichlids. I use several one gallon aquariums as both birthing suites and grow out tanks. I give them
> 3 weeks to put a little size on them. After 3 weeks they should be able to survive in a well planted guppy tank. They grow fast on Ken's Tropical Flakes ground fine between my thumb and forefinger. That's all there is to it . Look for these little all plastic one or two gallon tanks at Walmart or Craig's list where you should be able to find them for $10 or so. Also, have fun!


My tank is not so well planted (Ive been working on it). I think I will move them to a ice cream pot inside the main tank attached to the side as the guetto hatcheries I've posted on my first post. Do you consider it a good idea?


----------



## vfbsilva

vfbsilva said:


> My tank is not so well planted (Ive been working on it). I think I will move them to a ice cream pot inside the main tank attached to the side as the guetto hatcheries I've posted on my first post. Do you consider it a good idea?


Oki they are a week old now. Still too tiny for the main tank. I assembled a guetto hatchery so I will move them tommorow.


----------

